# le pavé de l'ours



## armando siniestra

Un des correspondants de la BBC à Washington, faisant le bilan de cette visite, parvenait à la conclusion que Nicolas Sarkozy était le nouveau Tony Blair de George Bush. La comparaison était apparemment flatteuse, mais elle n'était pas dépourvue d'ambiguïté. En fait, elle pouvait aussi être considérée comme une moquerie déguisée. Le pavé de l'ours, en quelque sorte.


----------



## Paquita

Hola: 
La expresión "le pavé de l'ours" se refiere a una fábula de La Fontaine que te pego aquí.
El oso se vuelve "cazador de moscas" para complacer al jardinero, pero un día , al no poder rechazar la que su amigo tiene en la cara, coge una piedra y se la arroja, con el resultado que puedes imaginar..La moraleja = más vale un enemigo cuerdo que un amigo tonto.


----------



## lpfr

Encontré esta otra versión en Google:
L'ours et l'amateur des jardins, est à l'origine de l'expression "le pavé de l'ours" qui désigne l'accomplissement d'un geste maladroit et disproportionné.


----------



## totor

En español se conoce como *el abrazo del oso*.


----------



## lpfr

Perdona Totor, pero si "El abrazo del oso" corresponde al cuento que está en este sitio, corresponde más a "il y a des amours qui étouffent" que al "pavé de l'ours".


----------



## totor

En mis pagos esa expresión es muy común.

Una situación típica es cuando algún impresentable (por lo general un político), hace una declaración en apoyo de algún otro personaje político, con lo cual, en vez de aumentar sus posibilidades electorales (por ejemplo), produce el efecto contrario.

Se dice entonces que *le dio el abrazo del oso*.


----------



## armando siniestra

Amigos gracias por adentrarme en una expresión culta. 
Si se quisiera traducir al español, esa fracción del reporte periodístico,  pretendiendo conservar la referencia implícita a esa fábula de La Fontaine ¿Cómo lo traducirían esa
expresión?


----------



## yserien

totor said:


> En mis pagos esa expresión es muy común.
> 
> Una situación típica es cuando algún impresentable (por lo general un político), hace una declaración en apoyo de algún otro personaje político, con lo cual, en vez de aumentar sus posibilidades electorales (por ejemplo), produce el efecto contrario.
> 
> Se dice entonces que *le dio el abrazo del oso*.


Por aquí se dice : el beso de Judas.


----------



## totor

yserien said:


> Por aquí se dice : el beso de Judas.



Excelente dato, Yserien (mi dico se va a poner contento  ).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No estoy segura de que _el beso de Judas_ sea apropiado. La expresión existe también en francés y hace claramente referencia a una *traición *lo que no encierra para nada la fábula de La Fontaine.

La idea es más del estilo de estos dos dichos españoles:
- Con amigos así... ¿quién necesita enemigos?
- Guárdame de mis amigos que yo me encargo de mis enemigos.
Esto para explicar pero no tengo solución para la traducción.

Nos encontramos con el mismo problema que en el hilo de "la peau de chagrin": ¿Tenemos que guardar la referencia y de alguna manera precisar:
- ... como el adoquín del oso de La Fontaine?
O ¿tenemos que olvidar esta referencia? Tengo que precisar que esta fábula tampoco es de las más conocidas, ni mucho menos, en Francia.
¿Y hacer referencia a otro dicho conocido: _el arma de doble filo_ cambiando _arma _por: _apelativo _/ _apodo _de doble filo? que será reconocible inmediatamente por cualquier lector.

No soy traductora y no tengo la respuesta. Sólo una idea.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Muy difícil. El beso de Judas es un beso traidor que, dado el contexto, no viene al caso.
La comparación destinada a ser halagüeña puede ser también socarrona y zahiriente. Es ambigua, falsa.
A falta de reminiscencia literaria y aunque no me satisface del todo, propongo algo como:* la bofetada del payaso, en cierto modo. 
*Es sólo una pista...La nuit portant conseil peut-être trouvera-t-on mieux demain.


----------



## chics

El abrazo del oso estaba bien... ¿porqué no os gusta?  Es el que te apoya con toda su buena intención, te quiere abrazar... ¡pero te mata!
Como explicó Totor, la situación más típica en la que se aplica es -no sólo en política- cuando una persona que no te gusta nada expresa públicamente su apoyo, admiración, afección hacia tí.

Otro ejemplo, una marca se considera simplemente "de calidad", tradición, sobria, pero con el tiempo ha ido pasando a considerarse "lujo", después "superficialidad", y más tarde emblema de pijos tontos, descerebrados y de mal gusto... Como pierden un enorme sector de clientes, deciden emplear mucho tiempo y dinero en intentar recuperar su imagen. Sin embargo, cuando ya lo conseguían, va Paris Hilton y sale en todas las revistas diciendo que le encanta esa nueva campaña y que es la marca preferida de ella y de sus amigas.


----------



## Tina.Irun

"...Depuis, *l*'expression "le *pavé* de *l*'*ours*" signifie qu'une action nuisible peut être dictée par une bonne intention irréfléchie.
Corresponde a "*cometer una torpeza"*. Podría ponerse "*Una gran torpeza*,.."

El Abrazo del Oso" no es lo mismo. Es "*limitar la libertad de alguién/coartarlo".*


----------



## GURB

Hola
Oui, certes mais ce que l'on cherche c'est une expression imagée non une simple explication. Il doit y avoir dans le riche patrimoine littéraire, artistique, qqchose d'équivalent.
*Gran torpeza* c'est l'idée mais ça ne rend pas du tout l'image. Il faudrait dire quelque chose comme: *una gran torpeza a lo Sancho. *C'est juste une suggestion.


----------



## lpfr

No comprendo lo de "a lo Sancho". Si se trata de Sancho Panza, no creo que ese personaje sea un ejemplo de torpeza sino un ejemplo de sabiduría y sentido común popular. Si en esa novela alguien comete torpezas del tipo "pavé de l'ours", se trata del Quijote y no de Sancho Panza.
  Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con "torpeza" o "gran torpeza" simplemente. En este caso se trata de de una torpeza que causa daño involuntariamente pero que está motivada por buenas intenciones. No es una simple torpeza.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ma proposition n'est qu'une suggestion. Les maladresses de Sancho ( a lo Sancho= à la Sancho), ses bourdes, sont nombreuses dans l'oeuvre de Cervantes, pas assez toutefois pou être proverbiales, je l'admets. Regarde ces deux exemples:
12.- Durante el episodio del *rebuzno*, ¿con que discurso demuestra don Quijote su buena voluntad? (pág. 106) Sin embargo, ¿*qué torpeza de Sancho *lo estropea todo? (pág. 107)Il S'agit d'un épisode de la seconde partie dit del rebuzno ou Sancho se met à braire et flanque tout par terre 5 Après la cueva de Montesinos)
La delgada y metafísica figura de don Quijote constituía, por supuesto en medio de estos desafíos gastronómicos, un símbolo de la decadencia, de la _subjetividad_ individualista, de un idealismo que podía ser peligroso en la tarea de recuperar mediante* las torpezas de Sancho,* el espacio político para una nueva España. *Darío Ruiz Gómez*.
Sancho también siempre está bien intencionado, lo que pasa es que sus torpezas lo echan todo a perder.
Cherchez d'autres exemples. J'en ai fini avec Sancho.


----------



## totor

Iglesia said:


> El Abrazo del Oso" no es lo mismo. Es "*limitar la libertad de alguién/coartarlo".*



Ése no es el sentido del *abrazo del oso*. Cuando el oso te abraza, no lo hace porque quiera inmovilizarte; lo hace porque te quiere. El problema es que es tan grandote y tiene tanta fuerza que te descoyunta  .


----------



## lpfr

Pues mira, Gurb, no estoy en estado de discutir detalles del Quijote contigo. Lo leí hace casi medio siglo y no recuerdo los detalles ni los números de las páginas. Pero si algo retuve globalmente, estoy seguro que no fueron las torpezas de Sancho, aunque haya gente que haya escrito tesis o libros sobre ellas. Tampoco creo que fuese la intención de Cervantes de presentar Sancho como un torpe, cuando le atribuyó uno de los juicios de Salomón.


----------



## lpfr

Lo siento Totor, pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo. En cambio sí estoy de acuerdo con Iglesia:
  El Abrazo del Oso" no es lo mismo. Es "*limitar la libertad de alguién/coartarlo".*


  A no ser que no estemos hablando del mismo cuento. Creo que deberías leerlo de nuevo en los enlaces que dimos. El resultado del abrazo del oso no es descoyuntar a alguien sino limitar la libertad de alguien querido.


----------



## totor

Yo no me estoy refiriendo al sentido de la fábula, Louis, sino a la locución española, tal como se usa por aquí.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

La verdad es que no sé con exactitud cómo se emplea ahora mismo esta expresión "el abrazo del oso" ya que hacía años que no la oía / leía.
La recuerdo muy frecuente cuando se hablaba de la hegemonía de la URSS sobre sus satélites (estaría de moda por lo del oso) y en aquella época venía a significar lo que Louis e Iglesia apuntan.
En las páginas internet en las que la acabo de leer también hace referencia a la "desproporcionalidad" entre dos entes, la mayoría de las veces (pero no he leído todo) entre el individuo y el estado. Y desde luego ni rastro de amistad o de torpeza en el oso.

¿Tiempo de preguntar en el Solo español? Puede que el sentido de la expresión se haya desplazado.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Pregunté en el Solo español.
Espero haber resumido correctamente las dos posturas enfrentadas. Decirme si me he equivocado en algo o si pensáis que tendría que formular la pregunta de otra manera .

Es este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=717189

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Manuel Seco, Diccionario fraseológico documentado del español actual (Aguilar, 2004):

Abrazo del oso: Acto de aparente amistad que lleva consigo daño.

Este "aparente" hace que no sea un gesto de amor, Totor, sino de perfidia.

No me parece traducir, aunque fuera en el sentido que apuntas, el "pavé de l'ours":

‣_Pavé (de l'ours)._ [P. allus. à la fable de La Fontaine _L'Ours et l'Amateur de jardin_] Action (notamment un éloge) accomplie avec bonne intention mais qui, par sa maladresse, se retourne contre celui que l'on voulait aider. _Ah non! Pas votre pitié! Assez de pavés de l'ours! N'en jetez plus! _(Montherl., _Pitié femmes,_ 1936, p.1144). _Ce roman politique _[Deux mille ans de bonheur _de Macciocchi_] _appartient autant à l'Italie qu'à la France, comme d'autres oeuvres dont le rappel risquerait d'opérer comme le pavé de l'ours _(_Le Monde,_ 15-16 mai 1983, p.9). 
Source: CNRTL

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> Este "aparente" hace que no sea un gesto de amor, Totor, sino de perfidia.



No necesariamente, Gévy. Fíjate el enlace que puso Louis al cuento "el abrazo del oso". El gesto del padre hacia su hijo recién nacido no es de perfidia ni mucho menos, así como los gestos típicos de una "idische mame" tampoco lo son.

Sea como fuere, al parecer la traducción de mi dico de *le pavé de l'ours* no es la que corresponde  .


----------



## armando siniestra

Amigos 

 ¿que tal el "torpísimo gesto del oso"? Para los conocedores de la Fontaine

  y los que no lo conocen le darían un sentido en la misma dirección a la 

 que pretende orientar el reportaje francés.


----------

